# متجدد: فيديو تنفيذ منشأ ( إكتسب خبرات الموقع وانت فى بيتك )



## أحمد داود (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اقدم اليكم اليوم مجموعه فيديوهات تصور عمليه كامله لتنفيذ منشأ خرسانى ( مبنى صيانه ) بمصنع الاسمده بـ ابى قير بمحافظه الاسكندريه حيث اتشرف بكونى مسئول تنفيذ هذا المنشأ
وقد حاولت ان اصور كل مرحله نمر بها فى التنفيذ وشرح ما يحدث بها وذلك للتسهيل على من ليس لديهم خبرات فى التنفيذ وقد راعيت ان لا تطول مده الفيديو حتى لا تصاب بالملل


المرحله الاولى
مرحله الحفر والاحلال
وفيها نصور ما يحدث بعد استلام الموقع حيث يتم الحفر بكامل مساحه الموقع واستبدال التربه (احلال) وتوضيح ما قد يحدث من اخطاء اثناء العمليه وتوضيح ايضا عمليه اختبار تعيين معامل دمك التربه 

http://www.mediafire.com/?q6ol6j83eb2lc2q

المرحله الثانيه
الاساسات

أ- فرشه النظافه
وفيها سنرى كيفيه تحديد المنسوب الذى عنده يكون سطح الخرسانه العاديه اسفل الاساسات (فرشه النظافه)ويطلق عليها البعض (خرسانه زفره)

http://www.mediafire.com/?a9f6xzg68z9s9r9


​ *ب- القواعد المسلحه
وفيها سنعرف الكثير بإذن الله عن اعمال النجاره للقواعد وكيفيه استلامها ووضع الشيربات (نقط الغرض منها تحديد منسوب معين) واعمال التسليح والخرسانه

http://www.mediafire.com/?y5ci07vhniiiw0b

*
*جـ- العزل والردم والضفره 

وفيها سنرى كيف يتم العزل وكيف يتم التحقق من خلطه بالخامات المنصوص عليها واستلامه كما سنرى عمليه الردم ودكه وصب خرسانه ضفره وبهذا نكون انتهينا من عمليه التأسيس 

http://www.mediafire.com/?zv2a7v108sjkusw*​
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=286617#ixzz1ffVphclA

*المرحله الثالثه
الهيكل الخرسانى 

وفيها سنرى كيفيه تنفيذ وإستلام عناصر الهيكل الخرسانى ( سوبر ستركشر ) من أعمده وكمرات وبلاطات وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من عمليه الإنشاء ليتبقى لنا مرحله التشطيبات بإذن الله

http://www.mediafire.com/?xux6f6os37legmd*​
​


----------



## elnino (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى الحلقات ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 سبتمبر 2011)

وها أنت تعود مجددا مرة أخرى حاملا فى جعبتك شيئا جديدا ومتميزا ...
جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس أحمد والمهم المداومة ولو بالشيئ القليل ... حتى لو صورة حتى لو كلمتين وبس ..
وفقك الله لكل خير .. وبانتظار الجديد منك دائما ...


----------



## MAKLAD (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود مستمر بارك الله فيك


----------



## mlo5ia (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه يا باشمهندس احمد الجمال ده 
ربنا يباركلك وطبعا منتظر منك باقي الفيديوهات في المراحل اللى بعد كده


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر بشمهندس 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedelmasryxp (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## sherif_2007 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أحمد داود قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> اقدم اليكم اليوم مجموعه فيديوهات تصور عمليه كامله لتنفيذ منشأ خرسانى ( مبنى صيانه ) بمصنع الاسمده بـ ابى قير بمحافظه الاسكندريه حيث اتشرف بكونى مسئول تنفيذ هذا المنشأ
> وقد حاولت ان اصور كل مرحله نمر بها فى التنفيذ وشرح ما يحدث بها وذلك للتسهيل على من ليس لديهم خبرات فى التنفيذ وقد راعيت ان لا تطول مده الفيديو حتى لا تصاب بالملل
> ...



*
هههههههههه أى كلام فى ودان الحمام ههههههههههههه جبتها منين الجملة دى هههههههه 

تسلم يا بشمهندس أحمد على الشرح و الأسلوب المميز ده 

مستنيين الجديد إن شاء الله *​


----------



## MAKLAD (25 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال 

السبب العلمي وراء خطورة وضع طبقات الاحلال مع طبقات الماء ؟؟؟


----------



## MAKLAD (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ويا ريت لو حد شاف الفيديو يشرح لي بالتفصيل طريقة عمل الاختبار 

وشكرا للبشمهندس احمد داود مجهود رائع


----------



## haytham.a.e (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااا يا بشمهندس على المجهود وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## احمد جمال ميدو (25 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم​


----------



## haytham baraka (25 سبتمبر 2011)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng-alshaimaa (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت تكمل باقى الفيديوهات يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد داود (25 سبتمبر 2011)

maklad قال:


> سؤال
> 
> السبب العلمي وراء خطورة وضع طبقات الاحلال مع طبقات الماء ؟؟؟



وانت بتحط الاحلال تراعى انك ترش مياه خفيفه على التربه لازم يبقى فيها نسبه صغيره من المياه لكن بقى لو عندك مياه جوفيه كتير زى المشروع اللى معانا ده فبتراعى تسحب المياه كلها لو مفيش جنبك جيران لان نسبه المياه الكتير فى التربه بيضعفها


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت بشمهندس تفاصيل عن التربه وليه استخدمنا احلال 
وتفاصيل سحب المياه 
وياريت حضرتك تعمل برده فيديو للحاجات النظريه 
وبارك الله فى حضرتك


----------



## أبو السيوف (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جهود مشكور عليها بارك الله فيك​


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 سبتمبر 2011)

حضرتك بتتكلم فى الفيديو عن عيوب فى الاحلال بالموقع 
طيب حضرتك مش بتغيرها ليه 
مش انت مسؤل التنفيذ


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد داود (25 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> ياريت بشمهندس تفاصيل عن التربه وليه استخدمنا احلال
> وتفاصيل سحب المياه
> وياريت حضرتك تعمل برده فيديو للحاجات النظريه
> وبارك الله فى حضرتك



تربه طينيه وضعيفه ومعبيه مياه جوفيه لانها جنب البحر علطول وللأسف مش رمليه متسألنيش ازاى هى كده .. استخدمنا احلال عشان نزود اجهاد التربه التصميمى .. سحب المياه انا حاولت اوضحه فى الفيديو وكان عن طريقه حفر مكان صغير فى الموقع بحيث انه يكون منسوبه اقل بمتر من منسوب الحفر بتاعى بنسمى المكان ده بياره وبنعملها عشان نجمع المياه فيها وبعدين نسحبها بجهاز كده اسمه الطرومبه خرطوم بيسحب وخرطوم بيصرف فى اقرب بلاعه للموقع ومتقلقش انت مش مطالب انك تشغل الجهاز ده العامل بيشغله ... شكرا مرورك الطيب وبارك فى حضرتك ايضا


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ياريت تستمر لان الموضوع مهم جدا 
وربنا يعينك


----------



## أحمد داود (25 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> حضرتك بتتكلم فى الفيديو عن عيوب فى الاحلال بالموقع
> طيب حضرتك مش بتغيرها ليه
> مش انت مسؤل التنفيذ



انا غلطت واستعجلت فى وضع تربه الاحلال على شويه المياه اللى اتبقوا دول .. اعتقدت بالخطأ ان بكده المياه قلت والنسبه هتبقى صغيره لكن للأسف معرفش ان الموقع اصلا بينتج مياه كتير وكان لازم اسحب المياه كلها دى غلطه وانا حبيت اعترف بيها عشان غيرى ميغلطش زيها احنا مازلنا مستمرين فى العمليه واللى مدتها 3 شهور واللى جاى بإذن الله هحاول اصوره كله من تأكيس عمدان واستلام نجاره وحداده و تشطيبات وعزل ..كله كله بإذن الله بس ربنا يسهل ولو غلطنا فى حاجه اكيد هصورها برده وهفضل اعترف بأى غلط لو حصل لاقدر الله


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك على صراحتك واحنا بالفعل بنتعلم من اخطانا واخطاء الغير 
جزاك الله خيرا ياريت تستمر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> ياريت بشمهندس تفاصيل عن التربه وليه استخدمنا احلال
> وتفاصيل سحب المياه
> وياريت حضرتك تعمل برده فيديو للحاجات النظريه
> وبارك الله فى حضرتك



*بالنسبة للتربة واستخدام تربة الاحلال:-**
هذا غالبا من تقرير التربة والاساسات ..
وهذا ناتج عن كون التربة ذات قدرة تحمل ضعيفة Bearing Capacity فتضطر لازالة الطبقة الضعيفة واستبدالها بطبقة ذات قدرة تحمل أكبر (رمل - رمل وسن- رمل رسن واسمنت حسب التقرير)
وهناك اسباب اخرى مثلا التربة فيها املاح زيادة فتريد ابعادها عن الاساسات .. الخ
لكن غالب السبب اجهاد التربة ..

وبالنسبة لسحب المياه ..
فاى وسيلة لا تهم فى مثل هذا الموقع الصغير استخدم ماكينة شفط المياه (الكبونة) اى حاجة تسحب المياه 
- وهناك اسلوب علمى يتبع حالى بناء المبانى التى بجوارها منشآت يخاف من حدوث اضرار بها ..
وانتظر راى البشمهندس احمد برده ..
وربنا يوفقك لكل خير يا بشمهندس محمود 
*


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك بشمهندس احمد رجب (المهندس الصامت)
انا بحترم حضرتك لان حضرتك فعلا مواضيع مفيده 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*بس سؤال بسيط بشمهندس أحمد .. 
هو المفروض يتم عمل اى عدد من التجارب ؟؟؟ اكيد علاقة بمساحة المنشأ؟؟ بحثت عنا ولم اجد ؟؟ *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> بارك الله فيك بشمهندس احمد رجب (المهندس الصامت)
> انا بحترم حضرتك لان حضرتك فعلا مواضيع مفيده
> جزاك الله خيرا



*وبارك الله فيك بشمهندس محمود والاحترام متبادل بيننا جميعا بالتأكيد ..
وهذا مما علمنا اياه الاساتذة الكبار هنا ...
*


----------



## فرحوته (26 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد داود (27 سبتمبر 2011)

المرحله الثانيه
الاساسات

أ- فرشه النظافه
وفيها سنرى كيفيه تحديد المنسوب الذى عنده يكون سطح الخرسانه العاديه اسفل الاساسات (فرشه النظافه)ويطلق عليها البعض (خرسانه زفره)

http://www.mediafire.com/?a9f6xzg68z9s9r9


----------



## sherif_2007 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

أحمد داود قال:


> المرحله الثانيه
> الاساسات
> 
> أ- فرشه النظافه
> ...




تسلم يا بشمهندس أحمد وجارى المشاهدة ​


----------



## haytham baraka (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة 
حلقات راااااااائعة


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

والله مجهود رائع والف شكر لك ياهندسه
بس سؤال ياريت تجاوبنى عليه

لو فيه مياه جوفيه ومنسوبها عالى وكلما سحبنا المياه ظهرت مره ثانيه فما الحل؟

وايضا لو فيه جار وفيه مياه جوفيه فاذا قمنا بسحب المياه فانها ستهرب من اسفل اساسات مبنى الجار وبذلك من الممكن ان تتسبب فى حدوث هبوط لاساسات الجار فما الحل ايضا؟

وشكرا جزيلا لكم ولمجهودك الرائع 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## أحمد داود (27 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> والله مجهود رائع والف شكر لك ياهندسه
> بس سؤال ياريت تجاوبنى عليه
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

والله لما المياه تبقى كتير عندك فحضرتك بعد ما بتحط الاحلال بتزرع جوا التربه مجموعه انابيب مرشحات بتسحب المياه اللى تربه الاحلال متشبعه بيها اما بقى لو خايف من سحب المياه يأثر على الجار بتلجأ حضرتك لعمل الساتر بينك وبين الجار ودى برده اتاكد فيها لانى ماشوفتهاش بصراحه قبل كده بس سمعت عنها اتاكد انت برده وياريت حد يفيدنا فى دى... شكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## haytham.a.e (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااا يا هندسه


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (27 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد جدا

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mahmoudelkayal (27 سبتمبر 2011)

أحمد داود قال:


> انا غلطت واستعجلت فى وضع تربه الاحلال على شويه المياه اللى اتبقوا دول .. اعتقدت بالخطأ ان بكده المياه قلت والنسبه هتبقى صغيره لكن للأسف معرفش ان الموقع اصلا بينتج مياه كتير وكان لازم اسحب المياه كلها دى غلطه وانا حبيت اعترف بيها عشان غيرى ميغلطش زيها احنا مازلنا مستمرين فى العمليه واللى مدتها 3 شهور واللى جاى بإذن الله هحاول اصوره كله من تأكيس عمدان واستلام نجاره وحداده و تشطيبات وعزل ..كله كله بإذن الله بس ربنا يسهل ولو غلطنا فى حاجه اكيد هصورها برده وهفضل اعترف بأى غلط لو حصل لاقدر الله



بصراحة احييك فعلا 
واتمنى تكمل موضوعك الرائع 
​


----------



## دون جيفارا (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر يادودز الفيديو رائع والشرح اروع على فكره انا استفدت جدا من البرج 11 دور اللى حضرتك شرحته ياريت تكمل موضوع التنفيذ ده بإذن الله لان الشرح جميل والاستفاده اجما جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الهانتر (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## أبو العز عادل (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## شادى اليمانى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يبركلك نرجو الاستكمال


----------



## almass (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد
نحن في انتظار كل جديد


----------



## hamadahfz (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## elmasry8 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## elnino (12 أكتوبر 2011)

فكرة اكثر من رائعه وشرح متميز جدا وبجد حاجه مفيده جدا جدا وفى انتظار المزيد باْدق التفاصيل , جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## omar_br2000 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يباركلك يابشمهندس انا اول مرة اجد فيديو كافي شافي زي ده بس ياريت تكمل لنا الباقي يابشمهندس


----------



## M17 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد داود (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ب- القواعد المسلحه
وفيها سنعرف الكثير بإذن الله عن اعمال النجاره للقواعد وكيفيه استلامها ووضع الشيربات (نقط الغرض منها تحديد منسوب معين) واعمال التسليح والخرسانه

http://www.mediafire.com/?y5ci07vhniiiw0b


----------



## sasamost (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله مجهود رائع وياريت تنزل بفيديوهات تانى عشان نقدر نستفيد منها


----------



## no trust (16 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا بشمهندس احمد فعلا استفاده ممتازه لكل مهندس

ويا سلام بقى لو معاك كاميرا حلوه شوية


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شرح ممتاز وكلام حلو جدا
بس ياريت يكون فى تفصيل اكتر
يعنى مثلا حضرتك قولت اننا بتظبط الحديد على منسوب الصب
ياريت شويه تفاصيل عن ازاى بنقدر نحسب منسوب الصب ده اصلا 
اعتقد هيكون ده مفيد اكتر للمبتدئين وانا شخصيا حسابات الشيرب بتاع الصب ومنسوب الصفر المعمارى وطول الاشاره والكلام ده كانت عملالى قلق كبير فياريت حضرتك توضحه اكتر


----------



## م شاور (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود وربنا يوفقك


----------



## haytham.a.e (17 أكتوبر 2011)

فى انتظار المزيد يا هندسه


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## omar_br2000 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بعض الاسئلة للبشمهندس احمد داود:
1- واضح من الفيديو ان سمك الخرسانة المسلحة 30 سم او 40 سم . ازاي وفي شرط ان لا تقل سمك القواعد المسلحة عن 50 سم 
2- لماذا وجود سملات مع ان الاساس شريطي بغض النظر عن سمل بادي السلم فقط
3- سيادتك من الواضح ان العمليه لحسابك كمقاول هل انت المقاول الاس اسي ولا من الباطن
4 - لو ممكن نعرف سعر ال م3 حدادة ونجارة لكل عنصر في المنشأ سواء للمقاول مونة واجرة و الصنايعي بياخد كام نظير المصنعية 
وشكرا.


----------



## أحمد داود (18 أكتوبر 2011)

omar_br2000 قال:


> بعض الاسئلة للبشمهندس احمد داود:
> 1- واضح من الفيديو ان سمك الخرسانة المسلحة 30 سم او 40 سم . ازاي وفي شرط ان لا تقل سمك القواعد المسلحة عن 50 سم
> 2- لماذا وجود سملات مع ان الاساس شريطي بغض النظر عن سمل بادي السلم فقط
> 3- سيادتك من الواضح ان العمليه لحسابك كمقاول هل انت المقاول الاس اسي ولا من الباطن
> ...



حضرتك معاك حق بالنسبه لسمك الاساس وده برده كان اعتراضى على التصميم ده واعتقد تقريبا انى ذكرت ده فى الفيديو
السملات اللى مع الاساس دى اسمها بورش مقلوب وهى بتتنفذ كتير اوى بس واعتقد اننا لازم نمثلها على برنامج تحليل انشائى عشان نقدر نصممها لانه ماينفعش نصممها مانول والسملات مع القواعد الشريطيه دى بنعملها عشان بس نتفادى البانش بتاع العمود
بصراحه انا مش مقاول لا من الباطن ولا اساسى ولا اعرف سعر الحداده والنجاره انا اسف بس يعنى فى المشروع ده الصنايعيه شغالين باليوميه يعنى بياخدوا اجرهم يوم بيوم واليوميه بـ 120 جنيه وبيبدأ الشغل من 8 صباحا لـ 12 وبعدين ساعه بريك وبعد كده من 1 لـ 4 بس موضوع اليوميه ده صعب انك تلاقيه بس عشان المقاول بتاع العمليه دى اختلف مع الصنايعيه فى الاول فـ مشاها كده .... اسف على الاطاله بس انا حبيت اجاوب حضرتك عن كل اسئلتك ....شكرا لمرورك


----------



## العبد لله (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر بش مهندس احمد 

اخبارك عامل ايه واحشني والله

ايه المواضيع الجامده ده

ياريت تكلمني علي الايميل عشان الايميل كان ضاع ورجعته تاني الحمد لله

مش انا اللي كنت بفتح

سلام عليكم


----------



## omar_br2000 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

بشمهندس احمد:
انا لما شوفت الفيديو وانت بتكلم المعلم / علاء لما قولت انه معطي لك افضل سعر . فانا فكرت ان سيادتك المقاول 
(اسف علي الخطاء الغير مقصود) 
وانا مبسوط ان في مهندس زي حضرتك مهتم بالمهندسين المبتدئين واللي في الحكومة كمان 
وانا وجدت ناس كتير بتعمل الدورات زي اللي انت عاملها ب1200 جنية في الشهر ولمدة 20 ساعه وانا اسف اني اقول انها نصب في نصب
بجدد شكري ليك ولو سيادتك محتاجك معاونة مني او من اي حد من المشتكين علشان يطلع العمل بجوده اعلي وباسلوب احسن فنحن في الخدمة .
وياريت نتواصل عن طريق الميل


----------



## أحمد داود (19 أكتوبر 2011)

omar_br2000 قال:


> بشمهندس احمد:
> انا لما شوفت الفيديو وانت بتكلم المعلم / علاء لما قولت انه معطي لك افضل سعر . فانا فكرت ان سيادتك المقاول
> (اسف علي الخطاء الغير مقصود)
> وانا مبسوط ان في مهندس زي حضرتك مهتم بالمهندسين المبتدئين واللي في الحكومة كمان
> ...



لو حضرتك فى اسكندريه ياريت نتواصل


----------



## أحمد داود (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جـ- العزل والردم والضفره 

وفيها سنرى كيف يتم العزل وكيف يتم التحقق من خلطه بالخامات المنصوص عليها واستلامه كما سنرى عمليه الردم ودكه وصب خرسانه ضفره وبهذا نكون انتهينا من عمليه التأسيس 

http://www.mediafire.com/?zv2a7v108sjkusw


----------



## sherif_2007 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

أحمد داود قال:


> جـ- العزل والردم والضفره
> 
> وفيها سنرى كيف يتم العزل وكيف يتم التحقق من خلطه بالخامات المنصوص عليها واستلامه كما سنرى عمليه الردم ودكه وصب خرسانه ضفره وبهذا نكون انتهينا من عمليه التأسيس
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zv2a7v108sjkusw



تسلم إيديك يا بشمهندس بس إنت إتأخرت المرة دى اوى :7:​


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## amrwayah (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك يا بشمهندس ومن نحاج الى تفوق الى تميز ان شاء الله


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا افضل موضوع رأيته


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (3 نوفمبر 2011)

والله أسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hmt241 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

أحمد داود قال:


> انا غلطت واستعجلت فى وضع تربه الاحلال على شويه المياه اللى اتبقوا دول .. اعتقدت بالخطأ ان بكده المياه قلت والنسبه هتبقى صغيره لكن للأسف معرفش ان الموقع اصلا بينتج مياه كتير وكان لازم اسحب المياه كلها دى غلطه وانا حبيت اعترف بيها عشان غيرى ميغلطش زيها احنا مازلنا مستمرين فى العمليه واللى مدتها 3 شهور واللى جاى بإذن الله هحاول اصوره كله من تأكيس عمدان واستلام نجاره وحداده و تشطيبات وعزل ..كله كله بإذن الله بس ربنا يسهل ولو غلطنا فى حاجه اكيد هصورها برده وهفضل اعترف بأى غلط لو حصل لاقدر الله



وفقك الله يا بشمهندس ...بجد حضرتك مهندس محترم وتأكد تماما ان صراحتك دى بتفيد ناس كثير علشان نعمل الافضل ....ونتمنى من حضرتك انك تكمل الموضوع لاخر المشروع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmt241 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا ريت حضرتك تكمل المشروع معانا احنا منتظرينك​*


----------



## seyam1983 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

_مشكور اكتير و جزاك الله كل خير_


----------



## م/سيد لطفى (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع ياهندسة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saalaam (17 نوفمبر 2011)

متشكرين يا بش مهندس...........مزيدا مزيدا بني هندسة


----------



## abonaif007 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## haytham.a.e (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا يا بشمهندس وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## abonaif007 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله يف يا بشمهندس 


أتمنى اكمال السلسلة


----------



## أحمد داود (3 ديسمبر 2011)

المرحله الثالثه
الهيكل الخرسانى 

وفيها سنرى كيفيه تنفيذ وإستلام عناصر الهيكل الخرسانى ( سوبر ستركشر ) من أعمده وكمرات وبلاطات وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من عمليه الإنشاء ليتبقى لنا مرحله التشطيبات بإذن الله

http://www.mediafire.com/?xux6f6os37legmd


----------



## saalaam (4 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير يا بش مهندس......وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sherif_2007 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم إيديك يا بشمهندس أحمد .. بالتوفيق​


----------



## WAMI XXX (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بجد الله يباركلك يا باشمهندس احمد
فيديوهات حلوة اوى

حلو اوى تامر حسنى اللى فى اخر فيديو

فى انتظار التشطيبات


----------



## abonaif007 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## amiralolob (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## D r e a m (31 يناير 2012)

جاري تحميل اول فيديو والمشاهده باذن الله ​


----------



## D r e a m (1 فبراير 2012)

الفيديوهات واضحه ومفيده جدا جزاك الله خيرا وارجو ادراجها في التوبيك المثبت الخاص بكورسات الهندسه المدنيه ​


----------



## a7med fahmi (6 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## شاهندة سمير (16 يوليو 2012)

*
جزاك الله خيرا .... بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## obay mardini (17 يوليو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي وفقك الله


----------



## ريان منصور عزان (17 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر لك ياباش مهندس والله ماقصرت الله يخليك ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## علي ابو حجر (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس والله استفدت كثييرا من حضرتك ربنا ينفع بك الناس


----------



## mohamedfrah (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## mohamedfrah (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير بس مابتقرا معاي ممكن توضح لى.


----------



## eng1989 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندس​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## emy_kh91 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*​جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وياريت باقى الفديوهات*


----------



## منى زلط (4 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد ازنك ى بشمهندس نطلب التشطيبات


----------



## deaa90 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا رب ^_^


----------



## ataa sheko (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجوا تكمله المشروع وخصوصا التشطيبات


----------



## tefa5518 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## himaallam61 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا العمل يابشمهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مفيدة جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## engmostafay (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*جهود مشكور*

جهود مشكور عليها بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالقادر صالح (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## القافله (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng roshdi (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*صراحه شغل جميل جدا جدا 
وألف شكر ليك يا باشمهندس أحمد ان حضرتك ادتلنا فرصه التعرف على العمل فى الموقع 
وجزاك الله كل الخير *


----------



## eng abduallah (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس ... فعلا انا استفدت كثيير جدا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونحن فى انتظار الجديد منك... جزاك الله خير


----------



## xXx_2010 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على الفيديوهات ..


----------



## Badrhelal111 (3 يناير 2015)

:20:


----------

